#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  het woord van mogen.

## buchetta

het woord van morgen 


"ik verveel me".

waarom verveelt een persoon zich,en waar komt verveling vandaan?
ben een onderzoek gestart waar dat gevoel vandaan komt.
maar omdat ik me verveelde ben ik me onderzoek stop gezet.

"ff iets compleets anders"

waarom kijken mensen teveel naar status?
materieel gewin, uiterlijkheden enzo.
de persoon wie je echt bent in hart en hoofd,
of hoe je t ook noemt, dat zou t belangrijkst moeten zijn.
mja..dat zeg ik ook maar omdat ik niets voorstel en een slappe hap ben
 :grote grijns: 
tot gauw.

----------

